# Darn cat!!!!



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I just tried to rescue a stray cat from downtown traffic.. He tore up my right hand and forearm and bit me on the left forefinger... Darn, darn... I don't have time for this. Do I need to go to a Doctor. I've heard that cat scratches can be dangerous. What do you think??? I don't know what got into me... I don't even like cats!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I would call your doctor, you may need see one since it bit you. It could be rabid. More than likely not but you never know. If it has front claws it is probably an outdoor cat. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO i looked at the thread thinking it was a cat and tank issue. But for sure go check it out with the doc. I got a stray cat out of our garage few years back it, bit me and drew blood, but i was alright, i think so anyway 

hopefully everything be alright


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> I would call your doctor, you may need see one since it bit you. It could be rabid. More than likely not but you never know. *If it has front claws it is probably an outdoor cat.* Hope everything works out for you.



are you suggesting that every indoor cat has been declawed?

declawing is a horribly inhumane practice. they litrally remove the cats toes. it can cause permanent pain in the cats paws and can lead to serious behavioral problems and a very neurotic, unhappy cat.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

My cat isnt declawed and she is the worst brat and has behavioral problems and neurotic how do you explain that!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I've gotten bit by a cat before and I didn't go to a doctor...it healed up fine...it's up to you though.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

RockabillyChick said:


> are you suggesting that every indoor cat has been declawed?
> 
> declawing is a horribly inhumane practice. they litrally remove the cats toes. it can cause permanent pain in the cats paws and can lead to serious behavioral problems and a very neurotic, unhappy cat.


 


He did say "probably" majority of cats indoors are declawed, right thing to do? I dunno, not going to get into debate on that one. 

But for most people when it boils down to, is how much $$$ are you wiling to spend on new stuff or in one day fix that problem by declawing the cat. inhumane? sure, but that's not what 85% of the people think about when they have it done.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

id rather declaw a cat then circumsize it, the cats getting off easy in my eyes, the scratches should get looked at, i think the danger is in the cats nails, because when they go poopers they bury their dookie, and terrible bacteria develope in their claws, not sure if its true, could be rumor but its worth checkin out.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> id rather declaw a cat then *circumsize* it, the cats getting off easy in my eyes, the scratches should get looked at, i think the danger is in the cats nails, because when they go poopers they bury their dookie, and terrible bacteria develope in their claws, not sure if its true, could be rumor but its worth checkin out.



what??? you mean neuter? that's to keep them from making babies and from spraying pee everywhere. at least there are no long term damaging effects. i never even KNEW what declawing WAS until about 2 years ago when i joined a Cat forum. i just clip my cats claws with a toenail clipper and he's fine. and i've had up to 10 cats at a TIME.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> id rather declaw a cat then circumsize it, the cats getting off easy in my eyes, the scratches should get looked at, i think the danger is in the cats nails, because when they go poopers they bury their dookie, and terrible bacteria develope in their claws, not sure if its true, could be rumor but its worth checkin out.


 

Thanx for the visual LOL


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

In my new DrsFosterSmith catalog I saw some cat nail caps! LOL could you imagine glueing little plastic nail caps on a cat??? NO THANKS!!! LOL

Kay


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

What a randon topic I've stumbled across! Cats killing people, people curcumsizing cats! Give me strength!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Neutering or spaying a cat is good. Declawing is bad. A neutered or spayed cat will not add to the overpopulation of already too many unwanted cats and will not mark it's territory all over your house. Declawing is extremely painful for a cat, like ripping your fingernails out. While it will heal up, it is the cat's main defense and without claws it may turn to biting and spitting. Also when a cat "tears up" furniture is it not just sharpening it's nails but also exercising it's muscles. It will not stop doing that if the claws are gone and the foot pads at the bottom of their feet then become much tougher and can cause almost as much damage. I have five of those living room tigers, all fixed but all with claws.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I have one that is totally declawed (Front & Back) and "fixed" as well.

He was already this way when I adopted him and I have to admit, It does not affect him at all. He is the Alpha male of the 2 males we have. He bats the other around with his paw and the other one runs. He does not spray, Claw furniture or anything but he does not like his litter box the slightest bit "dirty". :twisted: 

Here is my Beloved "Elvis" on my wifes desk. He is an Angora Persian with one green eye and one blue eye. He is 14 years old.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> What a randon topic I've stumbled across! Cats killing people, people curcumsizing cats! Give me strength!


Sorry I started this!!!!! I know one cat that I would like to neuter! Seriously tho.. I feel sorry for the little guy. He was scared to death. Went back to try and find him.... No luck.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, you should definately go to the doctor if the bite is deep at all. Cats have a lot of bacteria in their mouths and bites get infected easily. 

Declawing is very cruel, in my opinion. They amputate the cat's toes at the first knuckle. 
Those plastic things you glue over their nails work pretty well. They stay on well, and come in neat colors. My sister has them for her cats because one of them is a monster. Molly looks so cute with them on, imagine a black cat with hot pink nails! 
If your cat scratches, buy them a scratching post/pad. Cats are either vertical or horizontal scratchers. The kind to buy depends on where they scratch. If they scratch upright, on furniture, than a tall post is what to get. If they scratch the carpet, then a mat or pad would be better for them. There is never any reason to declaw any cat. If that's what you intend to do, don't even bother to get one.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

They dont use any local anesthesia on the cat when they declaw them?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats weird this post was in the water hole last time I checked and now its in General Freshwater... hmm little weird unless Im just retarded and its been here the whole time lol

By the way did you go get your scratches and bites checked?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Thats weird this post was in the water hole last time I checked and now its in General Freshwater... hmm little weird unless Im just retarded and its been here the whole time lol
> 
> By the way did you go get your scratches and bites checked?


"FONT POLICE"!

Alright now, We Old Folk can't even read that at all! Don't Do that. :|


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Lexus said:


> Thats weird this post was in the water hole last time I checked and now its in General Freshwater... hmm little weird unless Im just retarded and its been here the whole time lol
> 
> By the way did you go get your scratches and bites checked?


It was here the whole time.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

> *Originaly posted by LakeMalawiXpert*
> "FONT POLICE"!


i think you forgot the "weeeooo weeeooo weeeeooo" sound of the police car.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

awesome kid said:


> i think you forgot the "weeeooo weeeooo weeeeooo" sound of the police car.


LOL :fish:


----------



## zork (Dec 10, 2005)

*cat ulcer*

cats have a bacteria that if injested by humans can cause stomach ulcers.
dont ask me to spell what it is,  hope your arm hasnt fallen off


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

Well... if it was only a claw, i would clean and bandage the wound though. Otherwise it could get infected. But since you mentioned that it bit you too... i would definately go see a doctor. The Cat could have rabies. If you can, bring the cat with you to the Dr's and this way they can run some tests. Otherwise, they will have to assume the worst and assume that the car had rabbies and give you ALL of the rabbies shots. Happened to someone i know.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

no i didnt mean nueter, i meant circumsize, just like i wrote, your so worried about cats claws, yea its a little mean, but it works out for everyone in the end, what about your poor son who had his foreskin ripped off as a baby? what about these little fat girls that start puking to look like britney spears? i was trying to prove a point that you really shouldnt worry about other poeples damn buisness, there is never gonna be an end to it all, there will always be something thats "terrible" in life, just deal with it, i think getting dogs ears clipped is sad, and their tails too. but who cars if joe down the road wants to do it, NONE OF MY BUISNESS...


----------

